# Opinions on top (too "naked"?)



## Andi (Nov 8, 2006)

Ok so actually I already decided to wear this top out for New YearÂ´s with my fiancÃ©. It came with a tiny bandeau type top (only to cover up your boobs), but itÂ´s gold and has cheap looking sequins on it which I didnÂ´t like. So I removed the bandeau.

So the thing is you will be able to see my nipples since I canÂ´t wear a bra with this (donÂ´t want to try any of these stick on bra-cups...unless some of you have tried them and liked them), so I might have to get those stickers to put on your nipples. Now where do you get those? I donÂ´t think IÂ´ve ever seen them at any lingerie stores here. Should I try the sex shops? lol

I guess I just need some reassurance that I can leave the house barely clothed like that. I know my fiancÃ© will probably love it but I need a valid opinon LOL.

Even if I put something on my nipples the outlines of my breasts will still be visible on the sides. I do think that I can pull it off in a classy way though (IÂ´ll wear it with the belt that you see in the picture, the same jeans as in these pics, brown high heel boots, jeans tucked into the boots)

What do you think????

(sorry for the bad pics, I hope you can see enough. The top is dark brown btw)

edit: haha, I look like I`m pregnant in the last pic!!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 8, 2006)

Very cute shirt. I think you should wear it, it looks great on you. Besides, its New Years! Who cares




You should try buying the stickies for nipples. Those stick on cups, I think, aren't going to look right. I used a pair once and it made my boobs sweaty and I kept thinking they were going to fall off.

I've seen the stickies at sex shops. IF you can't find them try band aids. My friends use them and thy work great. If worse comes to worse, you can always use tape with tissue paper or something


----------



## semantje (Nov 8, 2006)

that top is really sexy! but you definetly should cover your nipples up. do you have a h&amp;m near you? i saw these cute things!


----------



## Princess6828 (Nov 8, 2006)

It's very hard for me to see the pictures. I see those sticky things at all kinds of stores. A lot of times they're at the check-out counter.


----------



## katrosier (Nov 8, 2006)

The top is too cute! Try the stick on bras they work fine for people who dont sag too much and are under a D cup. They can also be trimmed to the size you want so they wont show through the shirt. Band aid works too but depends on your nipples really .. people with bigger nipples have trouble keep them stuck on tightly ( I am NOT talking about myself , I didnt try it, nope not me! *blushing*)


----------



## Andi (Nov 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *semantje* /img/forum/go_quote.gif that top is really sexy! but you definetly should cover your nipples up. do you have a h&amp;m near you? i saw these cute things!
http://shop.hm.com/media/products/42...35_01_2611.jpg

yes we have a H&amp;M basically at every corner lol. I never knew they had them, thank you so much for the tip!!!!


----------



## semantje (Nov 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yes we have a H&amp;M basically at every corner lol. I never knew they had them, thank you so much for the tip!!!! your welcome, just check the underwear section, they have all king of boob accessoiries these days


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Nov 9, 2006)

I like the top. I don't think it would be appropriate to wear on average days but I think it would be great for New Year's.


----------



## dentaldee (Nov 9, 2006)

you can also get clothes/body tape..........it's 2 sided tape........you can put it on the sides of the top and in the front to make the top stay where you put it

Attachment 27032

but also go for the nipple thingys


----------



## Andi (Nov 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you can also get clothes/body tape..........it's 2 sided tape........you can put it on the sides of the top and in the front to make the top stay where you put itAttachment 27032

but also go for the nipple thingys

lol, how cool. I bought the exact same tape already!


----------



## han (Nov 9, 2006)

i love the shirt on you and to be honest i couldnt see your nipples at all and with the shirt being brown i dont think anyone else can see them either


----------



## pla4u (Nov 9, 2006)

Very pretty top, sure go for it , your sure to get some smiles from the guys and girls...


----------



## Maja (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh wow Andi! That top is very pretty!


----------



## Leony (Nov 9, 2006)

Yep, it's pretty! I think you should go for it Andi. You just need to get something to cover the nipples, just incase.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 9, 2006)

Band-aids or pasties/stickies. Oh, and double-sided tape might help make sure it doesn't leave the areas for where it should sit. That's a hot shirt Andi! Too bad I no longer have a body fit for wearing such things


----------



## mach1grrl (Nov 9, 2006)

Well I can't see the top too well but I think I get the picture as to the type of top that it is. I can't tell if it is tight along the sides of your boobs or the loose top that hangs, if that makes sense. If it is the looser type that kinda drapes on the sides then my suggestion was the double sided tape definitely! Then you don't have to worry while you dance like crazy, get tipsy and celebrate New Years!!!


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 9, 2006)

I think it looks just fine, you have such a good body you can pull it so nicely, and I agree with getting the nipple thingie.


----------



## angeladeda (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow, very sexy!


----------



## flychick767 (Nov 9, 2006)

I think the top is very cute and sexy. Personally, you are about the same size as me and I think your worrying too much. You definatly can go without a bra, and don't worry about your nipples being seen. It will be dark any way, and probably not noticable.

Just do not do the tape thing. It will make you more self conscious, and your fiance will hate it. Also, bandaids on your nipples are so "unsexy".


----------



## Andi (Nov 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *flychick767* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think the top is very cute and sexy. Personally, you are about the same size as me and I think your worrying too much. You definatly can go without a bra, and don't worry about your nipples being seen. It will be dark any way, and probably not noticable. 
Just do not do the tape thing. It will make you more self conscious, and your fiance will hate it. Also, bandaids on your nipples are so "unsexy".

well I definitely need the double sided tape, cause the tipsier I get the wilder I dance...and I donÂ´t wanna risk to have a boob exposed! 

Yeah I donÂ´t like the idea of band aids on my nipples...I think I`ll get some of those niple-stickers though. WeÂ´ll probably go to a friends house before we go out and I donÂ´t wanna sit in the living room with a bunch of people looking at my nipples (well the top is dark so they wonÂ´t see much but I still donÂ´t like that)

Thanks for the comments, everyone!


----------



## mehrunissa (Nov 9, 2006)

There are things called breast petals made of silicone if you're worried about a nip-slip. They're shaped like little flowers that go on your nips. I've actually seen some that are shaped like butterflies. And they should be sold at lingerie stores.






Silicone Breast Petals

Silicone Gel Petals

Edit: check out Nippies: Patch of Freedom - they have really cool ones!


----------



## charish (Nov 16, 2006)

i think it's very cute and sexy. i wouldn't be able to wear it w/o feeling to insecure(plus my husband would not let me leave the house). but have you tried victoria's secret or something like that? i'm sure they'd have something you could use to cover you're nipples.


----------



## pinkbundles (Nov 16, 2006)

that's hot! i think you'd need a double-sided tape so your boobs don't pop out.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Nov 19, 2006)

Oooooh I like it! Ditto on the double sided tape!


----------



## blackmettalic (Nov 19, 2006)

You can definitely pull it off.



You remind me of Kate Hudson in it. I think she wore a similar outfit before. I would get pasties and some tape though, but definitely go for it. You're lucky that you can wear that kind of stuff, even at my thinnest I am still an oversize C cup, so it isn't an option for me. *sigh* Have fun!


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 19, 2006)

Well, if you covered the nips and used double-sided tape I guess it would be okay .... personally I would not feel comfortable in it! I'd never wear something that showed the sides my boobs like that, and I don't like the look of going bra-less even if the nips are covered (everyone's boobs look better with some support, in my opinion).... But that's just me



I've always been the kind of person who thinks the sexiest clothes are clothes that fit you the best, not necessarily the clothes that show off the most skin


----------



## Andi (Nov 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, if you covered the nips and used double-sided tape I guess it would be okay .... personally I would not feel comfortable in it! I'd never wear something that showed the sides my boobs like that, and I don't like the look of going bra-less even if the nips are covered (everyone's boobs look better with some support, in my opinion).... But that's just me



I've always been the kind of person who thinks the sexiest clothes are clothes that fit you the best, not necessarily the clothes that show off the most skin



yeah I get what you mean, I usually NEVER go braless. My boobs like bigger with the right bra on, and this top clearly does nothing to enhance my chest, which I am a bit sad about lolI have never owned or worn a backless top though so I thought itÂ´d be a nice change to show a naked back



. IÂ´ll still be a tiny bit uncomfortable without a bra on at first, but IÂ´m sure IÂ´ll get used to it.


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yeah I get what you mean, I usually NEVER go braless. My boobs like bigger with the right bra on, and this top clearly does nothing to enhance my chest, which I am a bit sad about lolI have never owned or worn a backless top though so I thought itÂ´d be a nice change to show a naked back



. IÂ´ll still be a tiny bit uncomfortable without a bra on at first, but IÂ´m sure IÂ´ll get used to it.

That's true, naked backs are sexy


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 24, 2006)

i'm lovin' it! i agree with what everyone said!


----------

